# New AgWeb Presidential Poll



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb is now running a Presidential Poll(3 choices).....maybe you want to participate. The poll is 3/4 the way down the front page on the extreme right.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a link to video that may help you make a decision.

Romney-Obama Rap Debate - Yahoo!

Ralph


----------

